# 4 yr old only pees 2-3 times a day



## TexasSuz

My four year old never pees more than 2 to 3 times a day. To get her to pee 3 times a day I have to sit her on the potty. Most times I have to sit her on the potty but she does go on her own some times. She says that it does not hurt to pee - she just does not seem to produce a lot of pee. IS this normal? I go to the bathroom about 8 to 10 times a day so it seems strange that she goes only 2 to 3. She stays dry all night too. She is in underwear all the time now too.

Her pediatrician said that she needs to pee more often but I give her more and more to drink and it does not change things! I also think that she does not feel that she has to pee until her bladder is very full. She does not have the urge a lot. I hate to take her to a urologist because I know how painful those visits can be - I still have horrible visions of my procedure at one when I was 18! UG!

Any advice? I worry about her but she seems like a perfectly healthy, normal child in every other way.


----------



## TexasSuz

I was really hoping to get some help here. Anyone?


----------



## lindberg99

Why does the pediatrician think she needs to pee more? She is growing, healthy, not having accidents or wetting the bed, not peeing somewhere other than the toilet right? It sounds to me like a case of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it", you know?


----------



## hram

All I can say is what I have experienced with my dd. She has never wet the bed since she had been potty trained and she only pees maybe 2-3x a day. She will be 5 Thrusday. But she can wake up in the morning and hold it until 5 in the evening, the result of that is a uti. But she has issues with going pee anyway. The point Im trying to make is she doenst pee a lot and if I leave her alone and let her go on her own things are fine. When I try to forcer her it upsets her to the point of not going and makes things worse. I personally dont think anything would be wrong, I dont pee that much and I can hold it for a while after I get up. I know it isnt good to hold it so I go first thing if I have to or not. She doesnt understand that but will as she gets older. Hope htat helps some. Its hard for me to just let things go but with my kids I have found that if you really just let them be they are just fine. And this is after having her hold it so long because she wouldnt pee at my moms house (almost 24hrs) we took her to the hospital and they were going to give her a cath. She went without it, she just needed to know she had to go. But like I said she has issues with it.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein

My 4.5 year old girl goes when she has to. She doesn't need me for it but I know she goes several hours and rarely wets at night (like 1 or 2 times). I drink plenty but when I'm not pregnant I only hit the bathroom a few times a day, it's just how we are. Is her urine "normal"? If it looks fine and she seems healthy, I don't think the amount of times she goes is super-important.


----------



## major_mama11

My DD (3.5) does the same thing, probably for about 6 months now. Very rarely does she go more than twice a day. Occasionally she will hold it so long that she pees her pants, but that is rare. Most mornings she will go after I tell her that we can't go play outside until after she pees. If I don't encourage her to go, she will wait for hours after getting up.

There have been a few times when I was on the verge of thinking she needed to be cathed in the ER, but I have found that, when all else fails, putting her in a bathtub of warm water always makes her pee. Now that my 2yo nephew is potty training, they are having "pee contests" outside in the yard, so her competitive spirit has been good for improving her potty habits lately.


----------



## lurable

My dd (4) only goes a few times a day- maybe 3, She goes herself, never wets the bed or has accidents. She drinks when she is thirsty. I am a strong believer that kids don't need to drink a lot of water- like 8 glasses a day. She gets a lot of liquid from food, she drinks at meals and when she play's sports or when she asks for a drink but I never force it on her, kwim? I see a lot of parents in control of making sure their kids get "enough" water. Which is why, IMO, people think kids need to pee many times a day. Just my 2cents


----------



## TexasSuz

Thanks everyone. It is nice to know I am not the only one with a child that does not pee much! I asked all of my friends but no one else had experience with this. I guess it is normal for her and I should stop worrying. I just thought she was the only child to pee so infrequently!


----------



## dme1977

Im glad you asked this...my son who is 3 only goes 2 (maybe 3) times a day...
He wakes at 7:30am doesn't go until 10:30 am and the next time is usually at 5:30 pm. He drinks quite a bit throughout the day and I thought for sure there was something wrong with him until i read this thread... *phew*
I go on average 5-10 times a day and I thought since I am an adult and he is smaller that he would go at LEAST that many times. 
He will consistently SIT on his potty (when I sit him) but nothing comes out usually except at those 2 times a day. I do however STILL have to put him in a pull-up at night and he goes sometime during the night ... but during his afternoon nap he wakes DRY. So during the most actively drinking part of the day he what...holds it?? or just doesn't feel the urge?? I dunno, but I am kinda jealous I wish i had his bladder of steel...


----------



## Traceyx25

*3 year old only pees twice a day*

My daughter is the same only pees twicw a day she is being sent to see a neurologist as it could be that her brain doesnt tell her bladder that it needs to empty and this is a problem that needs to be looked at i suggest keeping a diary of when she goes for a pee or a poo as that is what we were told to do .....hope all is ok x


----------



## Despina Adamou

Hi everyone. My daughter is doing the same thing. Only pees twice a day.Please tell me how you solved the problem. :smile:


----------



## Viola P

Despina Adamou said:


> Hi everyone. My daughter is doing the same thing. Only pees twice a day.Please tell me how you solved the problem. :smile:


This is a really old thread from 2009. But i agree with the PP who said if it ain't broke don't fix it. My dh has a huge bladder and pees only a couple times a day but it's a huge amount when he goes. As long as there's plenty of liquids going in and no pain or other symptoms, and there is regular pee happening, not sure that i'd worry too much about it.


----------

